# Customizable counter system



## tater (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey everyone. i got bored a few days ago so i made this website. I created it to try and provide a customizable counter for people to use. in your counter you can simply have a number of views to it, or you can have a message explaining the stats (like the one in my sig).. So visit my website, signup and just give it a try

http://boredomkills.org/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 3, 2007)

Quite cool.  Think I will try.


----------



## tater (Sep 3, 2007)

please post feedback on what you think.. Its not done. i guess you can call it "beta" right now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 3, 2007)

How do I get it to appear in my sig...  save it and upload it?


----------



## tater (Sep 3, 2007)

no.. give me a second ill actually add a code thing for forums..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok...  I would like to be user id 1337 plz.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## tater (Sep 3, 2007)

ok go to the "get the code" link and its the 2nd text box.. that holds the code for the forums


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 3, 2007)

tater said:


> ok go to the "get the code" link and its the 2nd text box.. that holds the code for the forums



K thx.


----------



## tater (Sep 3, 2007)

i like your counter ...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 3, 2007)

I do too...  ty.  It goes up really fast tho... glitch?


----------



## tater (Sep 3, 2007)

no...it shouldnt be, its counting how many times its been seen....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 3, 2007)

tater said:


> no...it shouldnt be, its counting how many times its been seen....



I know that...  but I opened it on my PC, refreshed once...  and it went up in realtime...  weird.


----------

